# Scroll Bar



## Cthulhu (26. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen

in meinem chat wird das geschriebene in einer Richtextbox angezeigt. immer wenn ich der richtextbox text hinzufüge, scrollt sie ganz nach oben, wie kann ich die scrollbar steuern, ist das überhaupt möglich? wenn nicht, wie kann ich eine normale scrollbar einbinden?

Gruss

Cthulhu


----------



## Dario Linsky (26. August 2003)

Hi,

wenn ich nicht völlig falsch liege, kannst Du die Anzeige der Scrollbar über eine Eigenschaft des RTF-Controls steuern.
Ausserdem solltest Du nach dem Einfügen von neuem Text die Cursorposition (SelStart) auf das Ende des Textes setzen. Dann scrollt die RichTextBox automatisch mit.

Gruss, Dario


----------



## Cthulhu (26. August 2003)

Hallo Dario

sorry, habe was falsch geschriebe, die textbox sollte ganz nach unten scrollen, aber egal. ich fand auch nicht raus, wie ich nach oben resp. unten scrollen lassen kann. wie kann ich die rtfstart verwenden, fand kein beispiel im buch?

gruss

Cthulhu


----------



## Cthulhu (26. August 2003)

*juhuu rausgefunden*

Hallo

ok, habs jetzt. Merci für den tipp mit Start.
habs mit selStart gemacht.


```
Dim lLaenge as Long
lLaenge = Len(Text1.Text)
Text1.SetFocus
Text1.SelStart = lLaenge
```


----------

